# How Do I Delete?



## lifesaver (Apr 14, 2009)

In members photos i am trying delete certain photos inorder to add different photos. Can someone please help me with deleating?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has helped you yet, but, if you send me links to the photos you want deleted I will be glad to delete them for you.  You actually can't delete them yourself.


----------

